# What Is The Red Flashing Led Light In The Circuit Board Of My Carrier Ac Unit?



## Banjo (Aug 1, 2005)

Seems like I saw the answer to this in a post a few years ago, but I dion't remember the answer. What is bthe flashing red light in the Carrier AC circuit board?


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I found the thread. The blinking light is normal and means that the unit it talking or trying to talk to the remote.


----------



## Banjo (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Blue Wedge! I appreciate it.
Banjo


----------

